# Steel or Poly plow blades



## hooterman (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi!

I'm a new member to the site who is enjoying reading through the forums. Lots of great info and stories here!

I am looking into buying a plow kit for my Honda Foretrax ATV. I see that Cycle Country (to name one) has a choice of steel plow blades or poly plastic ones. I am wondering if anybody has had any experience with the poly type. Any thoughts on pros or cons of either type? Particularly, would the poly ones stand up as well as steel. I'm not one who tends to be rough on my machinery.

I have plowed snow before, but with either truck mount or tractor (three point) blades, never with an ATV. I would like to do my own driveway as well as a few others for neighbours. All driveways are paved.

Thanks very much in advance!

Tom


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont have experience with the poly, i do own a cycle country state plow i think its the smallest state plow they make.. They are TOUGH and DURABLE

I have it on a foreman 500 2wd and it does good. What atv are you using?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think you would be good with either. The poly is simply lighter. It may not be as strong, but if you don't plan on bashing into things then it should be plenty strong. I have a cycle country steel blade and it is quite durable.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 60" poly Arctic Cat blade and I haven't had any problems with it. I have had for 5 years now and it's held up very well. My only complaint is it's not very heavy. But, I can't imagine a steel blade would be much heavier than a poly.


----------



## hooterman (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys!

Hondarider - I have a 2009 Honda TRX 420 FPE 4X4. Just got it earlier this year and so far have been very happy with it.

Tom


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it maybe on the light side imo


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

hooterman;1150550 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a new member to the site who is enjoying reading through the forums. Lots of great info and stories here!
> 
> ...


what we did is...
we had extra left over from our truck blades so we put a truck blade on it. 
we do about 300 drive ways a year atleast so the blade went bye bye real fast. but now the blade has been on there for 3 years and is still good. ill have pics here soon for you


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

I got a Eagle Plow, mainly because I used to make them and I got it for 240 bucks. I do like it very much. My little plow rig is a 1994 Polaris sportman or 400l (I forget which, red, 400 2stroke, 4x4) It plows good, very good in fact considering it has the factory Dunlop tires on it and both front cv pins broke. I tie a 150-200 lb log to my rear rack to make up for its current lack of four wheel drive. Yes it is a steel blade.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

Switched last year to a stainless blade. The sidewalks I am doing were showing rust stains and I got the stainless cutoff from a local supplier for nothing. It was 5" x 60 " long so I drilled holes in the middle so I can flip it when one side wears down and cut it to length. I'd like to try a polyblade to see if it would trip less but still bring it down to bare surface where someone has trampled or a car has driven on the surface of the snow.


----------

